# Van insurance



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

Who's best? Cheapest..post Office have just put a £1200 bill through my door, not a chance!! I didn't pay that on my Clio 172 at 19. I'm now 28 and got 6 years no claims on my van


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

I pay £340 FC for astravan 2.0l cdti 04 reg with a firm called nova, did a comparison site for vans...?:thumb:


----------



## jammytask (Sep 15, 2008)

Try Brentacre, I've used them for 2 years for my T5.


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

evan I used when I had my escort van


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

£670 is the best up to now from nova cheers pal


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Feel free to get in touch:

http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/van-insurance.html

http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/call_back_new.phtml


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

White-r26 said:


> £670 is the best up to now from nova cheers pal


well thats nearly half what PO quoted you...:thumb:
keep looking...


----------

